# Bowels



## Deb&Matilda

Matilda seem to have problems going to the loo everything she wants to go for a number 2 she screams in pain even tho she is on 6mls a day opf laxolose. Once she as been she is fine but when i say scream I mean scream xx
Anyone else experience this xx
Got an appointment at Spina Bifida clinic on wednesday so going to have to mention it xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Tegan is on 10mls a day of lactulose and still sometimes has problems going, our doc told us to give her at least 6oz of baby juice a day and it actually works xx


----------



## MrTashaAndBum

Sometimes this can be an indication that she may well have a tube in her tummy later on in life to help you 'wash out' her system when she's older... try not to panic, mention it to the docs as hr.lr.07 said... they'll often know the best things to help her (and you!)...

Good luck :)


----------



## Emmea12uk

tom is the same. but he is fine if he has a prune concunction with his dinner and breakfast or i give him 5ml in the morning and 5 ml at night of lactulose.

I dont think it means they will need a tube at all. At this stage it can be anything - tom seems to be fine if his poop isnt too hard and what makes him cry is the wind that gets trapped when he is a little constipated. When she is ready for the good stuff i will give you the recipe


----------



## Tegans Mama

Em, it is a BIG possibility that our babies will need the tube. We have been told about it in hospital - it is to flush out their bowels and it is done once a day. Think about it logically, if they are constipated and finding it hard to poop on TWICE the reccomended dose for a child under five when they are just eating milk and no solids all day, how can you expect them to poop when they are eating solid foods? Shall we just give them a full bottle of lactulose a day and hope that works? :| ... Not being arguementative here but we all need to be realistic, the fact of it is that there is such a big possibility they will need the tube.


----------



## massacubano

hope everything is good at the appointment. I was wondering how is her iron is she breastfed or bottle? sometimes formula can be switched and it helps, or a low iron we have in US.


----------



## Deb&Matilda

emma can you let me have the receipe as with her being 6 months if tom is having im sure matilda will be ok xx
no what you mean hr (sorry dont know your name) if this is a possiblity I want to prepare myself to be honest I have never heard of it before x
Massa she is on SMA White as SMA gold wasnt filling her up and was going through like it was going out of fashion.
Oh I cant wait till Wednesday for our appointment now so I can ask ehr Urology who to be perfectly honest is soo straight he sometimes seems a bit to straight and tells you everything you dont need to know so Im sure he will help me xxx


----------



## Tegans Mama

We have our appointment on Tuesday and I am nervous but I can't wait either :) Lol my name is Lea :) We were told about the tube before Tegan was even born - it flushes out all the poop from the bowels so they aren't constipated :)


----------



## Emmea12uk

hr.lr.07 said:


> Em, it is a BIG possibility that our babies will need the tube. We have been told about it in hospital - it is to flush out their bowels and it is done once a day. Think about it logically, if they are constipated and finding it hard to poop on TWICE the reccomended dose for a child under five when they are just eating milk and no solids all day, how can you expect them to poop when they are eating solid foods? Shall we just give them a full bottle of lactulose a day and hope that works? :| ... Not being arguementative here but we all need to be realistic, the fact of it is that there is such a big possibility they will need the tube.

I wasnt saying they wont need one, I was just saying that they might not need one. I was trying to be optimistic. There are other things that can be done before that - that is a last resort.


----------



## Emmea12uk

I found SMA gold made tom's poops thicker and sma white blocked him up completely. Cow and gate always seemed much better for looser stool in tom.

The receipe is:

1 cup prunes, pitted 
1 cup dates, pitted 
1 cup raisins, seedless 
12 cup orange juice 
23 cup prune juice 

Steam dried fruit over boiling water to soften 
Blend thoroughly in food processor until of spreading consistency 
Refrigerate 


I dont steam them, i stew them in the juice. The more orange the less sweet it is. You will see what i mean when you try it. If you put it in the freezer in a tub, it doesnt freeze solid so you can scoop it out like ice cream. I mix it in with porridge for brekkie and baby rice for dinner. About 2-3 teaspoons full. Is great!

Dont be worried too much tho. As SMA did bung tom up and he is fine with solids, provided we are careful and make sure he has fruit juice & prunes/lactulose. He doesnt need the lact if he has the prunes.

AND - can i say HR.LR - lea gave me this receipe!


----------



## MrTashaAndBum

By all means be optimistic - it's a good thing to be positive and can often help the little one maintain good health if parents are positive around them - Anna is a shining example of this (albeit a chubby shining example)... the positivity often helps especially should a child be stressed through pain of doing a number 2. 

The tube is by no means a bad thing and is quite a normal thing for some disabled children - I've known many people with them be it spinabifida sufferers... (I hate the term sufferer... pah - spinabifida fighters - huzzah!) and also people with spinal injuries... 

Should your child have a tube, one thing I would recommend is to educate a hygienic regime early and firmly... I've known a number of lazy teenagers end up in hospital because they didn't learn early enough how to take care of themselves. I say this in the experience of having been to a specialist college in my teens for people with disabilities - I myself have Muscular Dystrophy. I'm not trying to preach, just trying to offer you all the best of my experiences, if you understand how I mean :). 

Again, I hope the hospital goes well - good luck! :)


----------



## Deb&Matilda

I will try that xx can I just say is tom ok having fruit juice because I didnt know whether they were aloud it so young which is why I havent tried Matilda yet but kept saying at least when she canm eat amd drink I can try and control it with food xx


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Mr Tasha what is this tube called so I can research it xxx Sorry I am a bit of a nerd like to do my own research before doctors talk to me so at least I know what the hell they are talking about x Does it stick out of their bellies etc


----------



## Tegans Mama

Tegan has juice and she is 14 weeks hun, it really helps her we try and give her 6oz a day x


----------



## Deb&Matilda

What sort of juice baby juice or like proper juice xx 
Im not being stupid here as I just didnt think I was suppose to be been dying to give her to try and help her xx
Think I have found the name of that tube is it a C Tube which eventually becomes a button !!! I my godness if it is I do actually think this could help even tho sounds a long messy process even tho didnt think I would get the hang of all her meds and you soon do xxx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Yeah, the meds are hard at first aren't they! I think it could help Tegan but it is a final resort! We give Tegan Hipp Organic baby juice :) She is two months younger than Matilda and our doctor told us to, so if you want to do it, do it! :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

they can have juice whenever - try her on watered down juice and if she takes it, keep upping it until 100%. The worse it can do is give her the poos!! lol which we want!!

Most HV's recommend not giving them citris (incl orange) until 6 months, but apples are fine!

It is a preference whether you do or dont give them foods before 6 months. It is only within the last 6 months that they even started recommending this. We all grew up on feed much earlier.


----------



## Emmea12uk

oh and doc told me to give tom pure orange in a 5ml syring when he was less than 3 months old! HV went mad tho!


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Umm think I might buy some tomorrow and try her xx I must admit she isnt a lover of the baby juice even tho it is meant to harm their teeth but might try watering down some apple juice just to try xx Anything worth a try


----------



## Deb&Matilda

See matilda wont use syringes if she sees one now she knows it is meds so automatically spits it out I even have to give her meds in an onze of milk xxx umm thinking thinking .....


----------



## Emmea12uk

oh no!! not good! she is switched on isnt she! Tom loves his meds!! a bottle wont hurt for a few months until she is using a cup. Just make sure you brush her little teg afterwards:)


----------



## Tegans Mama

Lol we give her meds in an ounce of milk too. She has so many that we can't give them in syringes. She sees a syringe and her mouth opens and she sorta screams/cries lol its quite funny actually, but she will NOT take anything from a syringe!


----------



## Deb&Matilda

I know already thought Im going to have to come up with another solutions when she comes off a bottle will prob have to start mixing with a small amount of porrige or something xx honestly tho its no joke she knows even when the nurses do it cause I just thought it was me she is exactly the same xxx when they gave her a sedative for scan she just keep it in her mouth then out it came so she had to have the pongy one up her bum xx


----------



## Deb&Matilda

Lea Im glad someone elses child is the same I really thought it was me xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Yeah I think when they have so many they get used to it, some of them taste disgusting I wouldn't take them either! I don't blame them lol!! But we started mixing her meds in with milk about a month ago, she's been home 6 weeks this tuesday. She wasn;t really like it when she was in hospital when she came out cos she was 8 weeks and a bit young to click on really! But now.. if we try and give her anything in a syringe we have hell to pay lol, I have had bright pink flucloxacillin on my glasses before.. That was when she was in hospital though! She aims for the eyes :rofl:


----------



## Emmea12uk

six weeks!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Yeah, six whole weeks! Its great :D


----------

